# how to "quote"



## hippie_omega

I've been trying to quote in my messages, but I can't. Would you please tell me how to do it? Thanks.


----------



## Swettenham

At the bottom right corner of each posted message you should see a button that says "quote."  Click on that, and the entire message will show up as a quote in your message.  



> Alternately, you could cut and paste the text onto your message.  Then, before the text that you wish to quote, type [q-u-o-t-e].
> 
> But don't type it exactly like that.  I added the dashes because this is only a practice, and I don't really want to quote anything.  When you do it for real, just type the word "quote" and put it between brackets [...]
> 
> You may also type [q-u-o-t-e=hippie_omega] so that the person's name appears in the quote.
> 
> At the end of the text, type [/q-u-o-t-e] (again, without the dashes).


Then click the "preview" button to see if it worked!

*Example:*

[q-u-o-t-e=Joe]Hi.  My name is Joe.[/q-u-o-t-e]

Now, when I type the word *quote* without the dashes between each letter, it looks like this:


			
				Joe said:
			
		

> Hi.  My name is Joe.



I hope this helps 
un saludo


----------



## hippie_omega

hippie_omega said:
			
		

> *Example:*
> [q-u-o-t-e=Joe]Hi. My name is Joe.[/q-u-o-t-e]
> Now, when I type the word *quote* without the dashes between each letter, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## hippie_omega

hippie_omega said:
			
		

> hippie_omega said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Example:*
> [q-u-o-t-e=Joe]Hi. My name is Joe.[/q-u-o-t-e]
> Now, when I type the word *quote* without the dashes between each letter, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it worked. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Swettenham

De nada, amiga 
remember to mark the beginning and the end of each quote.

[q*u*o*t*e]blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahlah[/q*u*o*t*e]


----------



## hippie_omega

hippie_omega said:
			
		

> And I think I can quote whatever I want, right?.


See if it's working. Thank you very much.


----------



## hippie_omega

I'm no amigo. I'm amiga.


----------



## Swettenham

hippie_omega said:
			
		

> And I think I can quote whatever I want, right?


Quote to your heart's content.   You have the power.  Use it for good.


----------



## Agnès E.

May I just remind you the forum's rule # 14:



> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.


 


Click here to read the whole rule list.


----------



## exe

¿hay alguna manera de que el code  permanezca siempre ON? no sé como habilitarlo.

gracias


----------



## Swettenham

exe said:
			
		

> ¿hay alguna manera de que el code  permanezca siempre ON? no sé como habilitarlo.
> 
> gracias[/QUOTE]No entiendo tu pregunta.  ¡Lo siento!


----------



## LV4-26

The quote feature is not always handled properly. It results in quotes that do not appear as such and that hinders clarity enormously.

Many forer@s don't quote whole posts and I strongly approve of that. They quote just what is necessary. But then, when they use the QUOTE button, they have to delete manually the quoted parts that are not relevant to their answer. When doing that, they often inadvertently delete an essential sign.

Therefore, I'd like to advise everyone, before submitting their replies, to check that they have [ q u o t e ]* at the beginning and [/quote] at the end of their quotes. In case one sign is missing (often a "["or a "]" or sometimes a "/"), you can always add it.
In case you've already submitted your reply and you realize there's been a wrong move somewhere, you can always edit your post immediately and add the missing sign(s).

 I insist that it is essential : thanks to that, discussions are much easier to follow.


			
				JM said:
			
		

> This is fine





			
				JM said:
			
		

> This doesn't work because I inadvertently** deleted the "]" at the end.[/QUOTE
> _______________
> * Should read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without any space.
> ** Well, not really inadvertently in this specific case
Click to expand...


----------

